# Cannot disable ASUS Notebook Touchpad



## d4444

This issue was raised in another thread which was closed out before it was resolved. I have an ASUS Notebook K53e and I want to disable the touchpad on it which the specific make/model is ELAN PS/2 Port Smartpad. You should be able to do this with Fn+F9 however that keyboard function does not work on my computer as the guy in the previous thread. When I got to devmgmt.msc->Properties on the device->Driver , the "Disable" button is greyed out. I did not receive a driver CD with the machine I purchased . I need this thing disabled because it interferes with the typing very badly. Where do I go from here? Thanks,


----------



## d4444

Well, I just found the fix myself after posting this thread. You have to go to Control panel->Hardware and Sound->Devices & Printers-> Right click on the PC device->Mouse Settings->ELAN tab there is an option to Stop Device. Pain the arse mate


----------



## Ladybug68

Hello 
Just wanted to let you know an easy way to disable touchpad on Asus K53S. As some of you have discovered the use of Fn+F9 doesn't always work.
And sometimes one wants to disable touchpad only when using a USB-mouse.

Disabling mousedriver will permanently disable touchpad untill you enable it again. But that requires som clicking and fixing every time the touchpad is unwanted/wanted.

I discovered a way of disabling the touchpad only when USB-mouse is connected;
Open Control Panel, and type "mouse" in the upper right search corner.
A menu with different mouse-choices appears. Click on the header which says "Mouse".

Now you get a window with 5 tabs. The fifth tab (all to the right) will open a menu of your smartpad (touchpad). (Mine says "Elan", but this can probably be different on some machines.)
In this tab you get a choice that says: "deactivate when USB-mouse is plugged in" (or something simular).

When checking this choice you get a smartpad that automatically disconnect when you want to use a USB-mouse.

Hope this was helpful


----------



## golfdsd

Hi 
My ASUS K53SV has the same problem. And I think maybe installed wrong version of driver
Fix
Fix
The collect version is V8.0.5.0 
1.Download V8.0.5.0 at the Asus website
2.Update the touchpad driver
3.Restart you computer
4.Have fun!!! Fn+F9 can work !!!

------
golfdsd


----------

